# can i setup Airtel BB conection with my BSNL modem?



## masterkss (Jan 9, 2012)

i had BSNL connection some years ago but now i have airtel connection.. i have my BSNL modem [with wifi too] which is better than airtel modem..i want to setup airtel connection with my bsnl modem [through ethernet] ..
pls help me with this...


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes if Airtel is using ADSL 2/2+ connection.


----------



## masterkss (Jan 12, 2012)

yep, its ADSL 2+..but how to setup bsnl modem so that it works..last time i just put wirs in bsnl modem from airtel one's and it didnt work..what do i have to change and where?


----------



## Kev.Ved (Jan 22, 2012)

Call up your ISP Technical line. They will tell you the PVC values to be configured.


----------



## williamcharles (Jan 22, 2012)

masterkss said:


> yep, its ADSL 2+..but how to setup bsnl modem so that it works..last time i just put wirs in bsnl modem from airtel one's and it didnt work..what do i have to change and where?


check the setting of airtel modem by pinging the router by 192.168.1.1
Then correspondingly change the bsnl modem setting. It should work then.


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes you can! I have done it...just copy the setting from Airtel modem to BSNL modem .


----------



## ico (Jan 25, 2012)

You'll have to change VPI and VCI from your router's settings page.

Airtel has different VPI and VCI values than BSNL.


----------

